# Critics rip Gov. Deval Patrick’s PAC mentality



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Critics rip Gov. Deval Patrick's PAC mentality*

By Hillary Chabot and Dave Wedge

Deval Patrick's new jet-hopping role in President Obama's 
2012 re-election campaign sets him up for renewed attacks 
on a wayfaring governor too busy racking up frequent flier 
miles on overseas junkets, his own book tour and now stumping... 

56 Comments


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

Deep down inside, I'm guessing Patrick didn't want to be re-elected as Governor so he could concentrate on his buddy's 2012 campaign and promote his science-fiction autobiography. Since the clueless voters voted him back in, he now has the best of both worlds by collecting an absentee state paycheck while concentrating on his out-of-state agendas. On the flip side, perhaps the Commonwealth will be better off and function much better without his presence.


----------

